# Neons on an impala?



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Is puttin neon under glow on an impala or any car a good idea or bad? What yall think?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

NO!


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

idk man that 59 vert had some and it looked nice with it


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 1 2011, 10:08 AM~19988293
> *NO!!!AND FUCK NO!
> *


But do what you want.I have bags and people don't like that.Well really only one dumb ass person :uh:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 1 2011, 10:09 AM~19988300
> *idk man that 59 vert had some and it looked nice with it
> *


any pics?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

jesus christ


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Mar 1 2011, 10:12 AM~19988317
> *any pics?
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 1 2011, 10:34 AM~19988441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah no.Thought you might be talking about the inside.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 1 2011, 10:16 AM~19988336
> *jesus christ
> *


you know you want to do that to your sixfo


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Mar 1 2011, 10:07 AM~19988283
> *Is puttin neon under glow on an impala or any car a good idea or bad? What yall think?
> *


Back in the dayz we would put lights under the wheel wells because that's what was hot back in the 70's and today's version is now neon lights under the car. A word of advise. Do what you want to your ride don't worry about what others will think because that's the problem today alot of people are trying to do what others say about what should be on or off your ride Homie so just do it your way and you will be happy with your ride always.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Maybe in the trunk if you have a nice setup but not under a car :nono:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i think it looks ok. i was gonna put lights under my dash and under my seats so when ridin at night it looks good. 



> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 1 2011, 10:34 AM~19988441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Mar 1 2011, 12:32 PM~19989181
> *Maybe in the trunk if you have a nice setup but not under a car  :nono:
> *


Agreed


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 1 2011, 11:34 AM~19988441
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i can't believe i'm saying this but that does look good. 


cobra.

maybe its just the car is so clean but that does look good in the dark. parked.


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

What looks better are those LED kits that can go under your ride, they switch to multiple colors and I've been thionking about that on my ride.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Ricetastic :biggrin: 

It's your car, do what YOU like. If you don't like it, you can always take them off.


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Mar 1 2011, 01:37 PM~19989665
> *Ricetastic  :biggrin:
> 
> It's your car, do what YOU like. If you don't like it, you can always take them off.
> ...


neon lights were being put in cars long before ricers :uh:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

I want a light bar for my dash.. :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Mar 1 2011, 01:37 PM~19989665
> *Ricetastic  :biggrin:
> 
> It's your car, do what YOU like. If you don't like it, you can always take them off.
> ...


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

I HAVE THEM ON MY 64...BUT I ONLY USE THEM @ THE ROUTE 66 CAR SHOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Mar 1 2011, 10:07 AM~19988283
> *Is puttin neon under glow on an impala or any car a good idea or bad? What yall think?
> *


DO IT IF YOU LIKE IT.. ITS YOUR STYLE.. DONT BE A FOLLOWER AND LISTEN TO THE CROWD, KNOW WHAT I MEAN..


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Mar 1 2011, 02:02 PM~19989407
> *i can't believe i'm  saying this but that does look good.
> cobra.
> 
> ...


x2 man i seen the topic and i said :nono: :thumbsdown: but i seen this car and i like the way the light shows in the grill :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## srt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

tha only Impala that "might" have neon would be tha 94-96. other than that i wouldnt do it. let classic be a classic.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

When I bought my 2 door Tahoe a few years back, it came with 6 blue neon bars on the underside. 

On the second day of the purchase, I was washing the Tahoe and I was showing the lights to a neighbor when out of no where, a Cop pulls up and tells me he will ticket me if he ever sees me rolling with the neon lit up. 

Tells me its an "Unlawful Vehicle Modification" in the state of CA for one and two, no exterior lighting shall be of any shade of "red" or "blue"


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruisethewhip_@Mar 1 2011, 04:52 PM~19991277
> *x2 man i seen the topic and i said :nono:  :thumbsdown: but i seen this car and i like the way the light shows in the grill :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


same thing i said.im thinkin bout puttin lights so they show through the grille


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 2 2011, 04:35 AM~19995591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That shit looks clean :thumbsup:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Most of the time it looks like SHIT, lights hangin off the frame,But if done right it can look ok on some rides.


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 1 2011, 09:24 PM~19993034
> *same thing i said.im thinkin bout puttin lights so they show through the grille
> *


do it brotha just dnt make it look like a ricer lol that impala is nice and it goes good with that lighting... :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 2 2011, 03:35 AM~19995591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

your car, your choise. 
but lemme put it this way, would you put a colorbar under the dash of a honda?


----------



## cruisethewhip (Feb 14, 2011)

i personally wouldnt own a honda lol i stick to v8 engines only


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

HEY ITS UR RANFLA! DO WHAT U WANT!!! LIKE I SAID I ONLY USE MY LIGHTS IN CERTAIN SHOWS LIKE "THE ROUTE 66" WITCH TO THOSE OF YOU THAT ATTEND THAT SHOW EVERY YEAR IN (SANBERNARDINO CA.) KNOW THAT MOST CARS HAVE THEM! FROM BOMS & LOWRIDERS TO MUSCLE CARS & HOT RODS...CERTAIN PEOPLE DO THINGS TO THEIR RIDES FOR PERSONAL REASONS! BUT LIKE THEY SAY "OPINIONS R LIKE ASS-HOLES...EVERYBODY HAS ONE"!!!!


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for Support And info lil brothas and fuck da haters im puttin them on my tre thanks again


----------



## GA85regal (May 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 2 2011, 02:35 AM~19995591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
looks good!!


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Do it bro its your ride, who cares what these other guys think


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Mar 3 2011, 03:56 PM~20008184
> *Thanks for Support And info lil brothas and fuck da haters im puttin them on my tre thanks again
> *


How are there "haters"? YOU started a topic and asked for opinions didnt you??? :dunno:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I've had neons under both bumpers and a strobe under the corner of each bumper on my regal for years. Got them under the dash and under the seats too. I only turn the exterior ones on at night shows, never when driving. The ones under the seat just makes the floor illuminate. Had them on a few other cars too. Always completly hide the light tubes and you can't even tell they're under the car.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 3 2011, 08:02 PM~20009402
> *I've had neons under both bumpers and a strobe under the corner of each bumper on my regal for years.  Got them under the dash and under the seats too.  I only turn the exterior ones on at night shows, never when driving. The ones under the seat just makes the floor illuminate.  Had them on a few other cars too.  Always completly hide the light tubes and you can't even tell they're under the car.
> *


 :thumbsup: same here. if done right it looks good. led is the way to go now.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Mar 3 2011, 02:56 PM~20008184
> *Thanks for Support And info lil brothas and fuck da haters im puttin them on my tre thanks again
> *


ORALE...ESO!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Mar 3 2011, 10:50 AM~20006422
> *your car, your choise.
> but lemme put it this way, would you put a colorbar under the dash of a honda?
> *


!!!!!!HOPE THIS ANSWERS YOUR ?"S, GUESS SOMEONE DID DO IT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 4 2011, 10:03 AM~20012530
> *!!!!!!HOPE THIS ANSWERS YOUR ?"S, GUESS SOMEONE DID DO IT!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


haha yeah I guess everything has been tried at least once but that's just wrooong :cheesy:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Since your in a club, I think you should talk it over with your officers first.


----------



## NED NEDERLANDER (Feb 4, 2011)

I PUT A COLOR BAR ON MY HORSE. :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 4 2011, 12:49 PM~20015427
> *Since your in a club, I think you should talk it over with your officers first.
> *



True that!!


I'm sure they would have something to say if they thought one member was about to embarrass the shit out of their club with some Tuner BS ad-on.


Who knows, the club might like the attention your car will receive :dunno:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest+Mar 4 2011, 01:49 PM~20015427-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah man, as soon as I saw the dude was from a CC thats what i thought he should do. It's a "no brainer".

I'm surprised nobody else who has posted in the last 3 pages had not said what i did :uh:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

DO WHAT YOU WANT HOMIE LOWRIDING IS ABOUT BUILDING WHAT YOU WANT AT LEAST THATS WHAT IS FOR ME . YOUR CAR PUT YOUR TOUCH ON IT HOMIE. I HAD NEONS ON MY 80 CAPRICE WITH DAYTONS IN THE 90s . IT LOOKED GOOD I SEEN ALOT OF PEOPLE PUTTIN THEM ON THERE CLASSICS IN THE 90s . DO WHAT YOU WANT FORGET WHAT OTHER PEOPLE THINK THEY JUST MAD THEY DIDNT THINK OF DOING IT. STAY UP HOMIE


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

like others said it's your ride do what you want. I seen this g body or caddy I can't remember in phoenix after the show and it was dark out and he was three wheelin with some underbody lights and I really liked it.


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Mar 1 2011, 11:07 AM~19988283
> *Is puttin neon under glow on an impala or any car a good idea or bad? What yall think?
> *



:twak:  :machinegun: :ugh: :guns: :buttkick:


----------



## browntown93 (Dec 30, 2009)

I got a three million color kit on my towncar I like it. I remember back when every body rolled neons. now though the ricers adopted the trend but to each his own just get something that you 
Can change the colors blue is very common for some reason thats why I opted for the kit I got


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Mar 1 2011, 10:07 AM~19988283
> *Is puttin neon under glow on an impala or any car a good idea or bad? What yall think?
> *


i dont have neon on my car LED


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 1 2011, 12:26 PM~19989142
> *Back in the dayz we would put lights under the wheel wells because that's what was hot back in the 70's and today's version is now neon lights under the car.  A word of advise.  Do what you want to your ride don't worry about what others will think because that's the problem today alot of people are trying to do what others say about what should be on or off your ride Homie so just do it your way and you will be happy with your ride always.
> *


Exactly,

Do what you want, and try-----try to be differnt or orignal, its hard but possible.
If I told people I was going to paint my car pink with flowers all over it, I would get laughed at today, but that same style was done in the 70s and became the most famous lowrider ever.
People who risk nothing, gane nothing.

I have tryed to be differnt on tons of my stuff, some has come out awesome and some not as awesome, but ive had fun expressing my self. I could have built a taylor tot stroller like everyone else but I built this, 








Im most proud of this build


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

i think it can be done tastefully, but it all depends on what your car looks like now or what you plan on it looking like.

if you're trying to have a stock cream paintjob and stock int. then neons would be out of place.

the reason these impalas look so good is that they kinda have a custom modern feel to them and the neons help it out.

it'd look bad ass if you had an all custom fiber glassed digital dash and rechromed everything and the neons were color matched to the paint, but i guess its like a 100 dollar investment, so zip tie them up and if it looks gay take em out.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 5 2011, 08:49 AM~20015427
> *Since your in a club, I think you should talk it over with your officers first.
> *


im not in a club, i dont even have a ride. so i dont know what its like.

but how do you go about modifying your car when shit you want to do is not allowed coz of club rules? 

i heard some clubs are even rim specific? so what happens if you dont want Z's anymore, what happens?

sounds like a reason for some people to jump clubs.......

if you want to put neons on your ride, then i think you should. But at the same time you should accept the criticism and understand some people just wont like it..... but if youv agreed to stick by rules then thats a different story


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 4 2011, 11:39 PM~20019709
> *i dont have neon on my car LED
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Mar 4 2011, 11:39 PM~20019709
> *i dont have neon on my car LED
> 
> 
> ...


either way that shit looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Mar 7 2011, 03:15 AM~20033189
> *im not in a club, i dont even have a ride. so i dont know what its like.
> 
> but how do you go about modifying your car when shit you want to do is not allowed coz of club rules?
> ...


To answer your 1st question...you don't. These are things that you have to look at before you decide to join a club. Joining a club is a compromise, as in ANY relationship.
You also have to trust your club when you disagree. Example: Imperials CC has officers in place that approve your car for the plaque...these guys have decades of lowrider experience under their belt building top show cars. I think you should soak up their game and shut your mouth...feel me? You'll be happy in the end with their guidance. 

There's a club for everybody and some club's ain't for everybody.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 8 2011, 07:30 PM~20039970
> *To answer your 1st question...you don't. These are things that you have to look at before you decide to join a club. Joining a club is a compromise, as in ANY relationship.
> You also have to trust your club when you disagree. Example: Imperials CC has officers in place that approve your car for the plaque...these guys have decades of lowrider experience under their belt building top show cars. I think you should soak up their game and shut your mouth...feel me? You'll be happy in the end with their guidance.
> 
> ...


i agree with most of what you say there ...........    

but dont you think people should care about what they think of their own ride more than what other people think?

whats the imperials thoughts on neons? (if you dont mind me asking)

"I think you should soak up their game and shut your mouth...feel me? You'll be happy in the end with their guidance." <---------fair call


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 2 2011, 03:35 AM~19995591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Mar 1 2011, 11:34 AM~19988441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sick pic


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96ROADMASTER_@Mar 1 2011, 03:42 PM~19989718
> *I want a light bar for my dash.. :biggrin:
> *


ITS CALLED A COLOR BAR YOU WORTHLESS PIECE OF SHIT. THEN AGAIN, YOU MIGHT AS WELL JUST BUY SOME CHRISTMAS LIGHTS FOR YA SHIT, TO MATCH THAT 30 INCH "MOONROOF" YOU GOT. :uh:


----------



## cobrakarate (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 2 2011, 03:35 AM~19995591
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i'll say it again i thought neon under impalas would be a stupid look just to copy euro cars. in the late 80's i was one of the first to sell neon for mini trucks. 

but i was wrong. it does look alright and maybe even good under the ones shown here. 

looks like i need to see before i judge. 

good work. 

cobra


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Mar 8 2011, 03:29 AM~20040392
> *i agree with most of what you say there ...........
> 
> but dont you think people should care about what they think of their own ride more than what other people think?
> ...


Yes, to a point bro. The truth is, we build these cars to impress the public as much as we build them to impress ourselves. Who don't want to impress women, compete at shows, earn their clubs plaque etc. with their car?

My experience in this game over the years has led me to believe that some lowriders just DON"T know how to build a car. So when they get scrutinized (clowned) they say "fuck you, I like it and thats all that matters" Okay. 

As for neons on our cars exteriors, generally no. Maybe if the car is a radical custom but thats up to our car committee. We generally like to keep within traditional lowrider building standards for the most part.


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 9 2011, 09:26 AM~20043649
> *Yes, to a point bro. The truth is, we build these cars to impress the public as much as we build them to impress ourselves. Who don't want to impress women, compete at shows, earn their clubs plaque etc. with their car?
> 
> My experience in this game over the years has led me to believe that some lowriders just DON"T know how to build a car. So when they get scrutinized (clowned) they say "fuck you, I like it and thats all that matters" Okay.
> ...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 2 2011, 03:35 AM~19995591
> *
> 
> 
> ...












NNNNNIIIIIIIICCCCCCCEEEEE!!!


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 8 2011, 04:58 AM~20040422
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


palomitas


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 8 2011, 04:58 AM~20040422
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


palomitas


----------



## capricesun (Feb 22, 2010)

The idea sounds bad, but when you see it in person it looks good.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NO!!!!!!!!


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Mar 8 2011, 08:28 AM~20041027
> *Nice
> *


does anybody remember spraying the wheel wells white and installing
lights and then hitting the blvd with the wheelwells lit up? now thats old sch  ool


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Mar 9 2011, 09:44 PM~20055374
> *does anybody remember spraying the wheel wells  white and installing
> lights and then hitting the blvd with the wheelwells lit up? now thats old sch  ool
> *


YUP! N DOES ANYBODY REMEMBER WHEN SOME FOO'S WOULD PUT SPEAKERS INSIDE THE FRONT FENDERS N WOULD BLAST IT DOWN THE BLVD????? WHITTIER BLVD THAT IS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 10 2011, 01:13 AM~20056729
> *YUP! N DOES ANYBODY REMEMBER WHEN SOME FOO'S WOULD PUT SPEAKERS INSIDE THE FRONT FENDERS N WOULD BLAST IT DOWN THE BLVD????? WHITTIER BLVD THAT IS!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yup  lol!! i remember that...that was me :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Mar 10 2011, 01:49 AM~20057067
> *yup  lol!!  i remember  that...that was me :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 10 2011, 04:38 AM~20057174
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Mar 3 2011, 02:56 PM~20008184
> *Thanks for Support And info lil brothas and fuck da haters im puttin them on my tre thanks again
> *



*Believe it when I see it..  *


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 4 2011, 02:49 PM~20015427
> *Since your in a club, I think you should talk it over with your officers first.
> *


CHALE :nicoderm:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Mar 1 2011, 09:07 AM~19988283
> *Is puttin neon under glow on an impala or any car a good idea or bad? What yall think?
> *


your ride. do what you want. fuck other people's opinions. just make sure you do it tastefully.


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 1 2011, 01:26 PM~19989142
> *Back in the dayz we would put lights under the wheel wells because that's what was hot back in the 70's and today's version is now neon lights under the car.  A word of advise.  Do what you want to your ride don't worry about what others will think because that's the problem today alot of people are trying to do what others say about what should be on or off your ride Homie so just do it your way and you will be happy with your ride always.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 1 2011, 02:50 PM~19989787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice ese!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Firecracker (Jul 1, 2010)

i say do what you want to do. it's your car. I never really thought about putting them on mine, but while I was in Florida back in november I went to a cruise in and there were a ton of street rods that had them and it didn't look bad on them. I know that putting them on a street rod is probally looked down on but who cares. I think I might buy some and put them in my wheel wells and behind my grill.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

*For all you NEON aficionados, don't forget to keep it real and get yourself NEON license plate frames*


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Mar 10 2011, 11:03 PM~20064754
> *CHALE :nicoderm:
> *


 you must be in one of the free for all, everything goes maylay clubs huh


----------



## 84CaddyStyle (Mar 13, 2011)

i have white neons under my coupe deville, i like the way it looks.


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 11 2011, 02:20 PM~20068708
> *you must be in one of the free for all, everything goes maylay clubs huh
> *


:werd:yup im on one of those..unlike a follower!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Mar 13 2011, 03:09 AM~20079611
> *:werd:yup im on one of those..unlike a follower!
> *


“When the student is ready, the teacher will appear”

We'll see how are cars end up looking.


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 14 2011, 01:30 AM~20086127
> *“When the student is ready, the teacher will appear”
> 
> We'll see how are cars end up looking.
> *


thx for the tip :thumbsup: im just a beginner learning about lowz :ugh:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Mar 14 2011, 06:16 AM~20086706
> *thx for the tip :thumbsup:  im just a beginner learning about lowz :ugh:
> *


Then soak up some game from some of the successful clubs and builderss and stop labeling them and followers.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Mar 1 2011, 01:02 PM~19989407
> *i can't believe i'm  saying this but that does look good.
> cobra.
> 
> ...



you hit it on the NOSE!


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 14 2011, 03:02 PM~20089055
> *Then soak up some game from some of the successful clubs and builderss and stop labeling them and followers.
> *


i'll try that! why dont you post some of your work "mr succesful" teach me a thing or two!
as far as labeling them as followers i didnt "label" any body! if the shoe fits wear it. i just dont think
you should ask your cc for permission as what to do or how to build your own ride and thats just my opinion.......og hardliner at CUSTOM LOWZ where we build your ride tailored on how you want it not your club


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84CaddyStyle_@Mar 13 2011, 01:44 AM~20079501
> *i have white neons under my coupe deville, i like the way it looks.
> *










!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ME TOO, I HAVE THEM ON THIS!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Mar 14 2011, 06:16 AM~20086706
> *thx for the tip :thumbsup:  im just a beginner learning about lowz :ugh:
> *


!!!!! A BEGINNER!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Mar 15 2011, 12:05 AM~20094278
> *i'll try that! why dont you post some of your work "mr succesful" teach me a thing or two!
> as far as labeling them as followers i didnt "label" any body! if the shoe fits wear it. i just dont think
> you should ask your cc for permission as what to do or how to build your own ride and thats just my opinion.......og hardliner at CUSTOM LOWZ where we build your ride tailored on how you want it not your club
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Mar 15 2011, 12:05 AM~20094278
> *i'll try that! why dont you post some of your work "mr succesful" teach me a thing or two!
> as far as labeling them as followers i didnt "label" any body! if the shoe fits wear it. i just dont think
> you should ask your cc for permission as what to do or how to build your own ride and thats just my opinion.......og hardliner at CUSTOM LOWZ where we build your ride tailored on how you want it not your club
> *


I THINK IF UR IN A CAR CLUB WHERE U HAVE TO FOLLOW UR OFFICERS (SARGENTS) ORDERS N NOT BEING ABLE TO DO WHAT U WANT WITH UR RANFLA...IS LIKE HAVING ANOTHER VATO IN UR OWN BED ROOM TELLING U HOW TO DO UR LADY, I CANT SEE A GROWN MAN TELLING ANOTHER GROWN MAN WHAT TO DO WITH HIS RANFLA(S), LEARNING N BEING TAUGHT IS DIFFERENT FROM TAKING ORDERS Q-NO? (THATS BEING A "MANDILON") BUT THEN AGAIN SOME VATOS LIKE BEING TOLD WHAT TO DO! THEY CANT MAKE DECISIONS ON THEIR OWN!!!!! AND LIKE I SAID BEFOR ""OPINIOINS ARE LIKE ASS-HOLES...EVERYBODY HAS ONE""" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

DAMN I GOT TO HAVE "CUSTOM LOWZ" BUILT ME A RANFLA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :naughty:


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 15 2011, 05:08 AM~20094846
> *DAMN I GOT TO HAVE "CUSTOM LOWZ" BUILT ME A RANFLA!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:        :naughty:
> *


let me know how you wanna build it with freedom no questions asked :biggrin: d


----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 15 2011, 04:07 AM~20094765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 15 2011, 05:07 AM~20094765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Mar 15 2011, 07:13 AM~20095379
> *let me know how you wanna build it with freedom no questions asked  :biggrin: d
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thats what i like to hear!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## og hardliner (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 15 2011, 01:23 PM~20097249
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: thats what i like to hear!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og hardliner_@Mar 15 2011, 09:30 PM~20101918
> *:thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :naughty:


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 15 2011, 06:00 AM~20094830
> *I THINK IF UR IN A CAR CLUB WHERE U HAVE TO FOLLOW UR OFFICERS (SARGENTS) ORDERS N NOT BEING ABLE TO DO WHAT U WANT WITH UR RANFLA...IS LIKE HAVING ANOTHER VATO IN UR OWN BED ROOM TELLING U HOW TO DO UR LADY, I CANT SEE A GROWN MAN TELLING ANOTHER GROWN MAN WHAT TO DO WITH HIS RANFLA(S), LEARNING N BEING TAUGHT IS DIFFERENT FROM TAKING ORDERS Q-NO? (THATS BEING A "MANDILON") BUT THEN AGAIN SOME VATOS LIKE BEING TOLD WHAT TO DO! THEY CANT MAKE DECISIONS ON THEIR OWN!!!!!  AND LIKE I SAID BEFOR ""OPINIOINS ARE LIKE ASS-HOLES...EVERYBODY HAS ONE""" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 15 2011, 11:00 PM~20094830
> *I THINK IF UR IN A CAR CLUB WHERE U HAVE TO FOLLOW UR OFFICERS (SARGENTS) ORDERS N NOT BEING ABLE TO DO WHAT U WANT WITH UR RANFLA...IS LIKE HAVING ANOTHER VATO IN UR OWN BED ROOM TELLING U HOW TO DO UR LADY, I CANT SEE A GROWN MAN TELLING ANOTHER GROWN MAN WHAT TO DO WITH HIS RANFLA(S), LEARNING N BEING TAUGHT IS DIFFERENT FROM TAKING ORDERS Q-NO? (THATS BEING A "MANDILON") BUT THEN AGAIN SOME VATOS LIKE BEING TOLD WHAT TO DO! THEY CANT MAKE DECISIONS ON THEIR OWN!!!!!  AND LIKE I SAID BEFOR ""OPINIOINS ARE LIKE ASS-HOLES...EVERYBODY HAS ONE""" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cobrakarate_@Mar 1 2011, 01:02 PM~19989407
> *i can't believe i'm  saying this but that does look good.
> cobra.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

T-pain likes neons........... :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPm-4pr4y68&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leg46y_@Mar 24 2011, 10:03 PM~20174682
> *T-pain likes neons........... :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPm-4pr4y68&NR=1&feature=fvwp
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tkustomstx (May 24, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## m_rod10 (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 15 2011, 04:00 AM~20094830
> *I THINK IF UR IN A CAR CLUB WHERE U HAVE TO FOLLOW UR OFFICERS (SARGENTS) ORDERS N NOT BEING ABLE TO DO WHAT U WANT WITH UR RANFLA...IS LIKE HAVING ANOTHER VATO IN UR OWN BED ROOM TELLING U HOW TO DO UR LADY, I CANT SEE A GROWN MAN TELLING ANOTHER GROWN MAN WHAT TO DO WITH HIS RANFLA(S), LEARNING N BEING TAUGHT IS DIFFERENT FROM TAKING ORDERS Q-NO? (THATS BEING A "MANDILON") BUT THEN AGAIN SOME VATOS LIKE BEING TOLD WHAT TO DO! THEY CANT MAKE DECISIONS ON THEIR OWN!!!!!  AND LIKE I SAID BEFOR ""OPINIOINS ARE LIKE ASS-HOLES...EVERYBODY HAS ONE""" :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



"AMEN" :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

*TTT for all my homiez with them NEONS.. I said them not me..*


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

:barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## WESTUP702 (Jul 24, 2008)

i think they look good when they are done tastefully and you can't see the actual light source and just the glow...


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Mar 1 2011, 10:07 AM~19988283
> *Is puttin neon under glow on an impala or any car a good idea or bad? What yall think?
> *


 we were puttin blue acorn lights in our fender wells in the early 70s i gaurente if neon lights or led were available back then we would of been all over them just like light bars. lowriders were the first cars i seen [in the 70s ] to light thier under cariage and wheal wells.... tuners got nuthin on lowriders


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WESTUP702_@May 7 2011, 12:36 PM~20503725
> *i think they look good when they are done tastefully and you can't see the actual light source and just the glow...
> *


 :werd:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 6 2011, 11:43 PM~20501386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good to me :cheesy:


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider_@May 8 2011, 06:31 AM~20506699
> *we were puttin blue acorn lights in our fender wells in the early 70s i gaurente if neon lights or led were available back then we would of been all over them just like light bars. lowriders were the first cars i seen [in the 70s ] to light thier under cariage  and wheal wells.... tuners got nuthin on lowriders
> *



:0


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 6 2011, 11:43 PM~20501386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! THAT LOOKS NASTY,(nI a good way!)!!!!! :0


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

I THINK IF UR IN A CAR CLUB WHERE U HAVE TO FOLLOW UR OFFICERS (SARGENTS) ORDERS N NOT BEING ABLE TO DO WHAT U WANT WITH UR RANFLA...IS LIKE HAVING ANOTHER VATO IN UR OWN BED ROOM TELLING U HOW TO DO UR LADY, I CANT SEE A GROWN MAN TELLING ANOTHER GROWN MAN WHAT TO DO WITH HIS RANFLA(S), LEARNING N BEING TAUGHT IS DIFFERENT FROM TAKING ORDERS Q-NO? (THATS BEING A "MANDILON") BUT THEN AGAIN SOME VATOS LIKE BEING TOLD WHAT TO DO! THEY CANT MAKE DECISIONS ON THEIR OWN!!!!! AND LIKE I SAID BEFOR ""OPINIOINS ARE LIKE ASS-HOLES...EVERYBODY HAS ONE""" :
y si and alot of people telling others what to do with their cars need to fix their own shit


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@May 6 2011, 10:43 PM~20501386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks bad  :thumbsup:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

lupe said:


> I THINK IF UR IN A CAR CLUB WHERE U HAVE TO FOLLOW UR OFFICERS (SARGENTS) ORDERS N NOT BEING ABLE TO DO WHAT U WANT WITH UR RANFLA...IS LIKE HAVING ANOTHER VATO IN UR OWN BED ROOM TELLING U HOW TO DO UR LADY, I CANT SEE A GROWN MAN TELLING ANOTHER GROWN MAN WHAT TO DO WITH HIS RANFLA(S), LEARNING N BEING TAUGHT IS DIFFERENT FROM TAKING ORDERS Q-NO? (THATS BEING A "MANDILON") BUT THEN AGAIN SOME VATOS LIKE BEING TOLD WHAT TO DO! THEY CANT MAKE DECISIONS ON THEIR OWN!!!!! AND LIKE I SAID BEFOR ""OPINIOINS ARE LIKE ASS-HOLES...EVERYBODY HAS ONE""" :
> y si and alot of people telling others what to do with their cars need to fix their own shit


 "EXACTLY" AND @ LEAST TO THE BEST OF THEIR KNOWLEDGE...NOT EVERYONE KNOWS HOW TO DO THE WHOLE CAR!!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

THAT 59 LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

I said no at first till looking at this as long as you cant see the neon itself it looks sweet. i like the way it shines the chrome and lights up the right who ever install it did it the right way


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

rightwire said:


>


fuck ya!!!!!!:worship::worship::worship::worship: seen the car n az looked dam gud


----------



## ss63panic (Mar 23, 2011)

If I had the extra money I'd do it...


----------



## smoke1dogg (Jul 1, 2013)

Is this your ride??? I just got a 64 vert and gotta say that is nice


----------

